# What is the Game you liked to play till End....



## saROMan (Aug 15, 2005)

Well there are litrelly 1000's of game's around us..and we have played Many of them..but There are only a Few which you like to play till the end.....This is the place to tall us about them........Let me start I played Max payne , Urban Chaos ..till the end ..the games I left after some time are Duke nukem-Manhatten project , NFS UG , GTA 1 etc ....


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 15, 2005)

ho!!! 4 me... Prince of persia Warrior within; Serious Sam SE; NFS UG 1; Half Life 2.......


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 15, 2005)

i will go for NFSU and NFSU2 and maxpayneand PROJECT IGI


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 15, 2005)

Max Payne, GTA series and Half Life.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

All games i've played...


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 15, 2005)

Ya really MaxPayne 2 really very very interesting.
And Quake III, i m trying to play till the end but the game seems endless!!!


----------



## moshel (Aug 15, 2005)

I finished these games

The Thing, Max Payne, AOE Conquerers, LOTR BFME, GTA 3, GTA VC, Age of Mythology, Some game called Lionheart. Urban Chaos. and many more.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Aug 15, 2005)

GTA series, NFS UG 2, Mafia and Half Life 2.


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 16, 2005)

For me it is Blade of Darkness....it is really superb and anyone played it ????


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 16, 2005)

Surely Max Payne2...Its story rocks. Affair with Mona Sax is too engrossing to know the fate of it.......


----------



## Satissh S (Aug 16, 2005)

Half-Life 2  ( u always rock babe! )  , Prince of persia WW both endings (a.k.a with and without water sword) , AOM and Titans ( i agree ,it was strategy but the story was nice is n't it) Doom3 not ROE, Warcraft 3.


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 16, 2005)

I played Half Life 2 , DOOM 3 , Warrior within , GTA 3 , Max Payne 1 and 2 , Urban Chaos . Syberia 1 and 2 , CSI and lots more .


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 16, 2005)

Has anyone played pocket Tanks????? Its an endless fun. ( specially in two player).


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 17, 2005)

I enjoyed Half-Life till the end. Max Payne 1 and 2 were fun till the end too. On the PS2, Devil May Cry 3.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 17, 2005)

anything ... even the bs one's ...


----------



## wolfff (Aug 17, 2005)

Half Life, Half life 2, NFS:U.
Also Max Payne 2. I remember i bought it on a friday evening, played it for 4 hrs, then again 4-5 hrs on saturday. On sunday morning I played it for an hour and it finished..... i was like wtf.. thts it..... !!! It was sooooooooo short.


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 17, 2005)

q3_abhi said:
			
		

> Has anyone played pocket Tanks????? Its an endless fun. ( specially in two player).




Yes this game is cool for two players


----------



## abhilash (Aug 18, 2005)

I go with warrior within... max payne, pandora tommorrow,doom 3(really love those cut scenes) half life 2. Stronghold..!!


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 18, 2005)

hey..


   how come no-one posted Hitman Series..??   

I have completed Hitman II and III twice (ofcourse in different difficulties)

These are the finest games ever made.. looking forward for Hitman IV Bloodmoney....

BTW even IGI was good...


Dipen


----------



## sagar_mutha (Aug 18, 2005)

MaxPayne1&2,Age Of Empires,GTA-SA


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 19, 2005)

Well.. 

frankly speaking.. 

i got bored with GTA SA after completing Los Santos.. San Fierro ...even did some missions in new city (cant remember the name).... but then i was getting bored.. coz i use to play 8-10 missions on a trot..so left it there.. may be will complete it sometime later...


----------



## sysrq (Aug 20, 2005)

not the end of game , i will play unreal tournament series[UT-GOTY, UT2004, UTxxxx, 0<xxxx<infinite] till end of my life;my grand son \daughter will gonna see mee fragging


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 20, 2005)

till the end?

Caesar 3 and Age of Empires (all editions).


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 20, 2005)

busyanuj said:
			
		

> till the end?
> 
> Caesar 3 and Age of Empires (all editions).



Man i forgot Caesar III... its awesome.... cant forget that....


----------



## vijayant (Aug 20, 2005)

*games!!!!!finished all*

every game i play  is ended  [lol] really! fr now i'm playing rpg's like ro[hehe]


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

really ?
u ended ragna ?
wats ur level and job ?
also, wats ur goku's lvel?


----------



## escape7 (Aug 21, 2005)

Games that i have played till the end many and many times over: Cesar-III, Age of the Empires(all editions & Difficulties), Deus Ex, Empire Earth, Delta Force 1, Delta Force 2, Warcraft III : Reigh of Chaos.


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 23, 2005)

deus x  it is one game i seriously played till the end men its tory is neat if they  make a movie on it it will rock the storynis full of twist and turns gamplay rocks and it had 4 to 5 diffrent ending  depending on which side u take the concept realy rocks


----------



## vignesh (Aug 23, 2005)

Hitman 3


----------



## darkstorm (Aug 23, 2005)

Max Payne2, farcry, halflife2


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 23, 2005)

I finished all the harry potter games till the end.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 23, 2005)

Speaking about myself, I did enjoy the 3rd Harry Potter game. It was childish, but nonetheless fun in it's own right.


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 24, 2005)

HP games are very easy to play & I think is meant for children below 13.
HP3 is the easiest to finish. HP2 is the best in the series.

I did like the game....no bloodshed ..but it does get a little boring as it's the same thing..casting spells...


----------



## rajas (Aug 24, 2005)

Solitaire  , 
Age of Empires, 
Soldier of Fortune


----------



## nareshwithu (Aug 24, 2005)

max payne ,maxpayne 2 fallof maxpayne, serious sam 1, serious sam 2 close entounter with the second type,project IGI , Return to castle wolfestein, command and conquer:generals, spiderman 2, medal of honour :allied assualt, call of duty,

uuffffffffffff thts all i rem


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

Hl, NFS, Doom, Warcraft...


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Aug 26, 2005)

There is a very big list, actually:

1. Serious Sam The First Encounter
2. Serious Sam The Second Encounter
3. Unreal tournament Game of the Year Edition
4. Mafia - The City of Lost Heaven
5. Project IGI
6. Freedom Fighter
7. Recoil
8. Harry Potter & The Chambers of Secret
9. Soldiers of Fortune
10. Delta Force
11. Delta Force 3 - The Land Warrior
12. Grand Theft Auto - Vice City
13. Quake III Arena
14. Scooby Doo 2 - Monsters Unleashed
15. Disney's Brother Bear
16. Tom n Jerry in Fists of Furry
17. Max Payne 2 - The Fall Of Max Payne
18. Bugs Bunny & Taz in Time Busters
19. THOTD
20. V Cop2
21. Harry Potter 1

This all is my day & night hard-working fruit.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Aug 26, 2005)

UT, NFS U2, GTA VC, HL2, Doom3, FIFA2004


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

Dave - how can i forget that ?


----------



## nareshwithu (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah i forgot Freedom Fighter, V COP 2 , House of death 1 and House of death 2


----------



## zegulas (Aug 26, 2005)

I liked to play GTA series, Max Payne series & Half Life series.
These games r legends!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teknoPhobia (Aug 27, 2005)

Max Payne 2
Far Cry


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

i m currently playin Far Cry
well,
i finished dave 3 at last
also mario 5 super bros on GB advance


----------



## chinmay (Aug 27, 2005)

I have finished Rome Total War, Far Cry and Age OF Empires All Editions. Will be adding Doom 3 in another few days


----------



## sahil_blues (Aug 27, 2005)

well for me its Max Payne 2 (AWESOME STORY!!!)....GTA SA....Brothers in Arms....Medal Of honour AA....Call Of duty.....the list continues!!


----------



## djmykey (Aug 28, 2005)

Loads of games I played till end to start with road rash I completed all the levels of races, then hercules, house of the dead, house of the dead, virtual cop 2, mk4, petwings, doom 2 (with cheats tho), max payne, max payne 2, nfs ug, nfs 2000 porshe unleashed, hitman 1 will add when remember....


----------



## netcracker (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Orochimaru.I did't know there where naruto fans here...Or is ti that you just put tht avatar without knowing who it is.

neway I have finished Aoe 1 & 2,Max payine 1 & 2,Half life 1(looong)& 2,Doom 3,POP 1 $ 2..etc


----------

